
Web App Tutorial: Amazon EC2 Deployment with Boto - jhull
http://engineerwithoutacause.com/amazon-ec2-deployment-with-boto.html
======
viraptor
Depending on what you do, this could be not ideal:

    
    
        sudo('curl -O http://pypi.python.org/packages/source/p/pip/pip-1.0.tar.gz')
    

What happens when pypi is down? It may be rare, but it does happen.

There are many ways to approach this problem. Explicit deployment is one,
others may be creating new hosts from a prepared snapshot, registering to
puppet-master/chef-server/..., auto-configuration from init script, etc. The
described way works though and it's a pretty good description.

------
sciurus
If you're using Chef Server, this is (almost) as easy as 'knife ec2 server
create --run-list 'role[my_app]'

(ATTN Puppet Labs: You should seriously consider moving the equivalent
functionality from your enterprise to your open source product)

------
koenbok
If your site is mostly static and can use just S3 for hosting check out Cactus
I made for easy building and deployment.

<https://github.com/koenbok/Cactus>

